# Roof for starter loft.



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Need some ideas for roofing options for a starter loft.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I like the Tuftex they sell at Lowe's and Home Depot..I am using the galvanized metal panels with the clear Tuftex mixed in to allow light into the loft. Its about as inexpensive as you can get and works well.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

i think the ondura is a great option too and at a great price to boot http://www.lowes.com/pd_12753-1115-154_4294934297+4294851239_40?productId=3010616


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

*Ondura*

Can you put Ondura right on or does it have to be laid on sheathing?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I have one loft where it is layed without sheathing and one with sheathing.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

i like ondura looks good and strong to hold up with strong winds and looks clean.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

I used colored Metal roof from Home Depot. It vents well and looks good. Some people think its noisy when it rains but i haven't had any trouble with it being to noisy. (My Young birds raced really well for me this year)

Good luck, Billy


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

I used plywood sheathing, covered with 45 mil. EPDM roll roofing. Works great, quiet, lasts a long time. Only problem is it can be quite expensive. I had a 10' by 50' roll left over from building a Koi pond, so it was a good option for me.


----------



## cubanlofts (Sep 3, 2010)

billyr70 said:


> I used colored Metal roof from Home Depot. It vents well and looks good. Some people think its noisy when it rains but i haven't had any trouble with it being to noisy. (My Young birds raced really well for me this year)
> 
> Good luck, Billy


amen to that, me too, mine is green, can be seen by birds way sky high


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm still trying to figure out my options for the peak with the Red Rose style vent or something else. I can't see how you can keep out rain and snow with the Red Rose style.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

raftree3 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out my options for the peak with the Red Rose style vent or something else. I can't see how you can keep out rain and snow with the Red Rose style.


That confused me at first also...but the front slope over hangs the roof vent. The rain would have to be blown up under the roof slope to drip inside the loft.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Here you can see the problem I think the Red Rose loft has. I think they took the design from barn roofs like we have in our area. The top is red rose and the bottom is how barn roofs are designed and you can see that if the loft was placed the wrong way how rain and snow could come in due to the extreme angle of the front roof . My main concern is the water hitting the edge of the roof and running down the back of the tin into the loft on the red rose loft and would not on the barn roof. Just my opinion.


----------



## calzephyr (Dec 22, 2009)

My solution, but i live in a fairly dry area that never gets snow- click on link and double click on first picture to enlarge:

Modified Redrose Loft Roof


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

calzephyr said:


> My solution, but i live in a fairly dry area that never gets snow- click on link and double click on first picture to enlarge:
> 
> Modified Redrose Loft Roof


I like how you built a better cover for the vent then just the overhang. Thanx for sharing. That is a good idea.


----------

